# Conwy - December/January time



## DRW (Nov 23, 2018)

Thought after last years attempt, would try again. Hope the weather forecast will be better than last years

Anyone fancy a smallish meet at Conwy in December or January.

Generally has to be on a Sunday, as Saturday is mens comps and no tee times available. Another time would possibly be between Christmas and new year?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 23, 2018)

Currently injured, and havent played for 6 weeks, but if I'm back on my feet soon, may fancy this.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 24, 2018)

its a course I want to play so am interested


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 24, 2018)

Iâ€™m interested also, depending on dates of course :thup:


----------



## DRW (Nov 26, 2018)

Any particular dates better for you 2 or 3 ?


----------



## IanM (Nov 26, 2018)

I'd be interested in a trip up there...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 27, 2018)

DRW said:



			Any particular dates better for you 2 or 3 ?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Darren,

I'm still on a walking stock, and have been for 6 weeks, so best to arrange without me. 

Maybe in the new year or when i'm playing again, will try and get over there one Sunday. Only played Conwy once, but really liked it.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Dec 2, 2018)

Hi Darren

I would defo be interested especially after letting you down last time.

Also injured at the moment with a bad back after playing at Royal Liverpool on Friday and Penmaenmawr today so need a couple of weeks to recover.

Just a heads up though as from tomorrow, (I think), you have to play off mats on the fairway as they are protecting the course for the 2020 Curtis Cup!!!


----------



## DRW (Dec 3, 2018)

Greeting John, good to hear from you, hope your back gets better soon.

Not heard anything about mats via members email but maybe I missed it, but just looked online at tee times and they do appear to have introduced mats for play or play the ball how it lies in the semi/rough.

Not sure if that will put people off ?

If anyone fancies it, how about 27 January at say tee time 12.06/12.14 which will mean for anyone travelling it wont be to early a rise(I could do the 20 January as well) ? Think guest fee is still Â£15 but can check later to confirm.

I and Joanne would be going.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 3, 2018)

Confirmed ref mats. 

Been advised to do so by STRI, combo of damage over summer / Curtis cup.

Sensible as some fairways took a real pasting over the summer and were struggling to recover.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Dec 3, 2018)

DRW said:



			Greeting John, good to hear from you, hope your back gets better soon.

Not heard anything about mats via members email but maybe I missed it, but just looked online at tee times and they do appear to have introduced mats for play or play the ball how it lies in the semi/rough.

Not sure if that will put people off ?

If anyone fancies it, how about 27 January at say tee time 12.06/12.14 which will mean for anyone travelling it wont be to early a rise(I could do the 20 January as well) ? Think guest fee is still Â£15 but can check later to confirm.

I and Joanne would be going.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully a couple of weeks rest will sort the back out.

We have an inter league club match every other Sunday throughout the winter so I will check the fixture list at the weekend to see which date is free.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Dec 9, 2018)

Hi Darren
27 January is free in the diary.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 9, 2018)

Thanks very much for the offer, but Iâ€™m gonna pull out. Playing off mats just isnâ€™t for me. 

Will keep a keen eye out for future meets ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 22, 2019)

Is this still going ahead on Sunday Darren?


----------



## DRW (Jan 23, 2019)

John, think I will say at the moment I will give it a miss for this weekend given the current weather conditions(snow and freezing!). If the weather improves will PM you and see if you are still up for a game and hopefully get something arranged.

For information, just looked at the tee times, the only ones available to members that I can book up are from 12.06(there are loads available between 9.30 to 12.00 but cant book them as they are only for visitors apart from on the day bookings from members).

Hopefully we will get a game, as giving up the membership soon and be nice to catch up.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 23, 2019)

DRW said:



			John, think I will say at the moment I will give it a miss for this weekend given the current weather conditions(snow and freezing!). If the weather improves will PM you and see if you are still up for a game and hopefully get something arranged.

For information, just looked at the tee times, the only ones available to members that I can book up are from 12.06(there are loads available between 9.30 to 12.00 but cant book them as they are only for visitors apart from on the day bookings from members).

Hopefully we will get a game, as giving up the membership soon and be nice to catch up.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Darren.
Yes, weather is a bit iffy at the moment, although on the coast we have pretty much got away with it up to now.
Is it the end of March that you will be giving up your membership?


----------



## DRW (Jan 23, 2019)

Yeah end of march is the finish, already given notice to the club.


----------



## Hornwood (Jan 25, 2019)

Thanks Darren.


----------

